# Ivermectin Injectable for Cats and Dogs?



## lupinfarm (Jul 9, 2010)

Just wondering if you guys know if I can worm my cats and dogs with the Ivermectin Injectable (1%, the stuff for cattle and sheep). I read somewhere you can but I'm not sure, and I'm not sure on dosage either.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 10, 2010)

i dont know about the injectable stuff.. but you can use the oral stuff for dogs BUT you need to know dosage and some dog breeds cant have it. keep searchin for the right info - including the manufacturer's site.

good luck!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 10, 2010)

I have 4 dogs that I give Ivermecton Injectible orally once a month and have done so for about 5 years.

The dosage is .10 ml PER TEN POUNDS OF BODY WEIGHT.  Get a syringe that is marked for .00 of medicine.  My vet gave me the one I use, but I am sure you could fine one at the feed store.

So if a dog weighs 50 lbs. he gets .50 on his food once a month.  This kills all worms EXCEPT tape worms.

I keep an eye on poop and if I see some tapeworms in the poop I dose everyone.  Tape worms happen when a dog ingests a flea that carries the parasite.

I get the tape worm med from my vet.  It's a pink liquid, I forget the dosage, but the vet gave me the instructions for use.  I've had one dog get it in the last year.

I keep a flea/tick collar on my dogs in summer, usually put one on in spring, and change them out mid-summer.  

Good luck.

DonnaBelle


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks DonnaBelle!

We have 6 dogs and worming can get very spendy considering we have to go to the vet for everything. It'll be a little complicated as we have to dose 4 of the 6 dogs and they're under 10lbs. Oh well, we'll figure it out! None of ours are Collies or Collie mixes, Lab and Poodles.


----------



## mekasmom (Jul 14, 2010)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> Thanks DonnaBelle!
> 
> We have 6 dogs and worming can get very spendy considering we have to go to the vet for everything. It'll be a little complicated as we have to dose 4 of the 6 dogs and they're under 10lbs. Oh well, we'll figure it out! None of ours are Collies or Collie mixes, Lab and Poodles.


I use One drop per five lbs for tiny dogs. It's pretty safe, so you don't have to be terrified when using a drop from a 1cc syringe. You do realize you give this orally, rather than injecting it? I have heard some people say they inject, but it's easier just to drop on a piece of cheese.


----------



## mekasmom (Jul 14, 2010)

You shouldn't use ivermectin in cats, BTW.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 14, 2010)

There's a thread going on in BYC about this.  Aussies are also sensitive to ivermectin.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 14, 2010)

Alright so no go for the cats, thats not a big deal... we keep Strongid as well.


----------

